# What is the Best/Worse tv shows in history?



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 29, 2012)

What is the Best/Worst tv shows in history that you can think of in your own opinion?

Look Below↓

Best Tv Shows:

ADVENTURE TIME!!! 
Regular show
Key and peele
The office
Futurama
Boondocks
American dad
Family guy
Scrubs
Teen wolf
Walking dead
Being human (Usa version)
Misson hill
Dave Chappelle show
King of the hill
Robot chicken
The venture bros

There are Way more show then this, but these are the only ones I can think of as of now... I'll keep you updated if I can think of some more .

Worst Tv Shows.. Umm can't find none lol


----------



## Clarky (Aug 29, 2012)

king of the hill always does me for comedy animation...only fools and horses is probably my favourite tv show mind


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2012)

Lack of Breaking Bad in best show makes my boner sad


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 29, 2012)

Favorite Show ever?
Prison Break.
No show has ever kept me on my freaking toes like that show did...


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 29, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Favorite Show ever?
> Prison Break.
> No show has ever kept me on my freaking toes like that show did...


I'm gonna try that out soon, And I get the same feeling when I watch the walking dead .


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm adding a bit:

Flashforward - Most amazing show I have ever seen and am super pissed off and will never forgive ABC for not renewing it for a second season.
Community - Funny as hell
Blue Mountain State - Funny as hell


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 29, 2012)

SixSenseEagle said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Favorite Show ever?
> ...


All the eps are on Netflix if you have it.
Also another great show, Whose Line Is It Anyway?
I LOVE improv comedy


----------



## SixSenseEagle (Aug 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm adding a bit:
> 
> Flashforward - Most amazing show I have ever seen and am super pissed off and will never forgive ABC for not renewing it for a second season.
> Community - Funny as hell
> Blue Mountain State - Funny as hell


I never heard of those first two, but blue mountain state... Aw man thats so funny, I remember it was a episode when they did a oreo cookie race (Sigh) LMFAO.
Edit: Nvm I heard of community my favorite comedian Donald glover in it.


----------



## Terenigma (Aug 29, 2012)

*My best 5*
Firefly
House
Red dwarf
NCIS
Blackadder

*Worst 5*
Joey
extras
Celebrity big brother
the cleveland show
the royle family


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 29, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Also another great show, Whose Line Is It Anyway?
> I LOVE improv comedy





Spoiler



[yt]z86EGt3GuPw[/yt]


If only they'd release more than just the first 2 seasons. There is like 7 or 8 total, right? I had to find "other" methods to obtaining them.



Now, to wait and see who will chime in to consider MLP as one of the worst TV shows just to be funny.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Aug 29, 2012)

in no particular order: the simpsons, teenage mutant ninja turtles, rugrats, doug, merry melodies/luneytoons, tiny toon adventures, ren and stimpy, roseanne, friends, will and grace, king of the hill, futurama, american dad, bobs burgers, home MOVIES, beavis and butthead, freaks and geeks, weeds, big love, californication, hell's kitchen, kitchen nightmares, iron chef, breaking bad, malcom in the middle, that 70's show, bill nye the science guy, good eats, news radio, penn and teller bullshit, phineas and ferb, adventure time, regular show, mission hill, family guy


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 29, 2012)

Big Bang Theory humbly deserves a spot at worst. It's ironic that a show about "smart people" is watched by so many idiots.

Best, hmm...
Arrested Development: Masterfully written and plotted. Very funny with great characters.
Community: Also masterfully written and there's a lot of great characterization.
Star Trek: Groundbreaking and while not particularly aged well, it's iconic.
Star Trek: TNG: A bit better aged than the original Star Trek while still keeping a lot of what makes Star Trek great. My favorite Star Trek series hands down.
The Walking Dead: A very good character drama. Although Carl needs to stay in the fucking house.
That's all I can really think of.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 30, 2012)

For my best... Community, Babylon 5, Star Trek The Next Generation, Arrested Development, and Futurama would top the list for me. I just started Breaking Bad a bit ago and I'm really digging it, so I'm sure it will work it's way into the list soon enough.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Big Bang Theory humbly deserves a spot at worst. It's ironic that a show about "smart people" is watched by so many idiots.
> 
> Best, hmm...
> Arrested Development: Masterfully written and plotted. Very funny with great characters.
> ...



Honestly, the Walking Dead got so god damn boring for me that I have to start over from episode 1 if I want to get back in the show again.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 30, 2012)

My awards :

Top 3 Best - Dexter, The Simpsons, Southpark.

Top 3 Worst - Sanctuary, Space Hunter, Derrick.


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 30, 2012)

Best shows ever : The Twilight Zone and Columbo. Most of you are too young to have watched these ... I guess a few of you have probably seen some Twilight Zone.

Honorable mention: The Gong Show.

The worst shows ever are on TV now. "American Idol" tops the list as far as I'm concerned. Some of the best are on now too though ... probably always been that way.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 30, 2012)

Reality shows top my list, all combined for Worst Show. No, there isn't a good one. Yes, even that one. It's horrible. Yes, that one too. Stop asking.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 30, 2012)

Hanafuda said:


> Best shows ever : The Twilight Zone and Columbo. Most of you are too young to have watched these ... I guess a few of you have probably seen some Twilight Zone.
> 
> Honorable mention: The Gong Show.
> 
> The worst shows ever are on TV now. "American Idol" tops the list as far as I'm concerned. Some of the best are on now too though ... probably always been that way.



Oh my, Culumbo i never, EVER miss an episode when i can see one broadcast on TV. Though i might have seen them all, i used to purposely go away for the first minutes showing the culprit to enjoy the detective case with Peter Falk.. Priceless!





TwinRetro said:


> Reality shows top my list, all combined for Worst Show. No, there isn't a good one. Yes, even that one. It's horrible. Yes, that one too. Stop asking.




Hmm i don't know its name out there but in France there is a reality show/game named "Pekin Express" that was genuinely interesting for the 3-4 debut seasons. It went downhill after some affair about cheating from production though.. It's a couple of people,  working as binomes that travel from land a to land B with 1 euro per day and must socialize with the country folks for their needs, food, shelter, travel etc.. 

That's the only reality show i enjoyed to some point, just this one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Big Bang Theory humbly deserves a spot at worst. It's ironic that a show about "smart people" is watched by so many idiots.
> ...



A lot of people approach it as a zombie show. It's more of a character drama with zombies as a back drop. The show would be mostly the same if they replaced zombies with almost any other apocalyptic event. It's just a character-driven drama that takes place in the apocalypse.


----------



## Law (Aug 30, 2012)

guild please make an [ESSENTIALS] TV Shows thread

and make sure Big Bang theory gets put on a DO NOT WATCH list. kthx.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 30, 2012)

Arrested Development
Breaking Bad
Community
30 Rock
The Walking Dead




TwinRetro said:


> Reality shows top my list, all combined for Worst Show. No, there isn't a good one. Yes, even that one. It's horrible. Yes, that one too. Stop asking.


Hell's Kitchen ain't so bad.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Aug 30, 2012)

soulx said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Reality shows top my list, all combined for Worst Show. No, there isn't a good one. Yes, even that one. It's horrible. Yes, that one too. Stop asking.
> ...


Usually the reality shows about cooking are a lot better than the "lets get drunk and have sex and fight" shows


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 30, 2012)

Lack of Mad Men in this topic disturbs me.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 30, 2012)

Lost could probably feature in both lists.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...




Oh I know that, and I love the first season, I love the characters, but to me, they spent WAAAY too much time on Hershel's Farm and that totally just killed it for me. Yeah I know it's a big part of the story, but you don't need all those episodes to talk about it.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Aug 30, 2012)

DeMoN said:


> Lack of Mad Men in this topic disturbs me.



Ok, let me fix this:

Worst show ever: *Mad Men*...

Just kidding... 

My favorite TV show is *South Park*, so disgusting*, *yet so brilliant at the same time.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2012)

For me:
Star trek
LOST
Those would probably be the best ones.

Worst one has got to be Two and a half men.
It just isn't funny.


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 3, 2012)

best ever:

Lost
Prison Break
House
Castle
Shark 
Heroes 1st season (the first season is one of the best for a TV show I have ever seen)
Game of Thrones

worst:

CSI, csi miami, csi new york
cold case
how to catch a predator
johnny bravo
catdog
ed edd n eddy
yugioh
little bear


----------



## Gahars (Sep 3, 2012)

narutofan777 said:


> best ever:
> 
> Lost
> Prison Break
> ...



I get it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 3, 2012)

The worst TV show was Red Dwarf.

.....waitwaitwaitwaitwait, I'm not talking about the British show that ran for years.

I mean when some idiot tried to make it into a show for the States.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 3, 2012)

Avatar: The Last Airbender is one of the best.

okay, WAS one of the best


----------



## Gahars (Sep 3, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> The worst TV show was Red Dwarf.
> 
> .....waitwaitwaitwaitwait, I'm not talking about the British show that ran for years.
> 
> I mean when some idiot tried to make it into a show for the States.



They tried to do the same thing to Spaced. We can thank our lucky stars it never got past the pilot.


----------



## rad140 (Sep 3, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > The worst TV show was Red Dwarf.
> ...



Didn't they do it for Dr. Who?  I know they did for Life on Mars.
Oooh, ooh and The Office.  Go!


----------



## roastable (Sep 3, 2012)

I love BBC's Sherlock.
Also, +1 for Dexter and Breaking Bad

As for worst shows, I can't think of any because I don't usually bother to remember their names. Or perhaps because I don't have any TV in my house and don't watch any shows that don't interest me.

Oh wait. iCarly. That show had WAY too much yelling.


----------



## braycraig7 (Sep 8, 2012)

Spartacus Blood and Sand is best according to me,All creation and marvalous fight take it hard.


----------



## nachoscool (Sep 8, 2012)

30 Rock and Law and Order SVU are amazing!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 9, 2012)

Worse: Dora The Explorer. Never show it to a baby.
Best: SuperNatural.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 9, 2012)

The worst and the best is The Simpsons.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 10, 2012)

After making my way through the first three seasons, yeah, I'm definitely adding Breaking Bad to the list.

It's fitting that a show about a meth dealer manufacturer is so damn addicting.


----------



## PJM (Sep 10, 2012)

3 pages and only one mention of Babylon 5 


I like Babylon 5 (obviously), Star Trek: TNG, Californication, Arrested Development (yaaay for season 4!), Carnivalé, Game of Thrones, Community, 24, and the first seasons ONLY of both Prison Break and Heroes.

I'm sure there are others, but this is all that comes to mind ATM.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 10, 2012)

PJM said:


> 3 pages and only one mention of Babylon 5
> 
> 
> I like Babylon 5 (obviously), Star Trek: TNG, Californication, Arrested Development (yaaay for season 4!), Carnivalé, Game of Thrones, Community, 24, and the first seasons ONLY of both Prison Break and Heroes.
> ...



Another B5 fan on the temp? I can finally be at peace. 

And @[member='Guild McCommunist']

This would be an acceptable response.


Spoiler


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)

More like Babldong Why.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 10, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Worse: Dora The Explorer. Never show it to a baby.
> Best: SuperNatural.



Well come on dude, don't add the obvious. Add a show that you actually watched for a while that just got so bad or something. Something meant for your age group. That's like me saying the worst is blue clues. Obviously it is because it's not meant for me.


AlanJohn said:


> The worst and the best is The Simpsons.


It's actually funny, I've been watching some of the newer episodes, some of them get a legit laugh out of me. Still more than I've ever given Family Guy. (Yes yes I know what everyone is thinking, but I'm not joking or lying or exaggerating when I say I have never laughed at Family Guy once since it first came on TV)


Gahars said:


> After making my way through the first three seasons, yeah, I'm definitely adding Breaking Bad to the list.
> 
> It's fitting that a show about a meth dealer manufacturer is so damn addicting.



I used to be addicted to meth, but now I'm addicted to Breaking Bad.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 10, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > Worse: Dora The Explorer. Never show it to a baby.
> ...


It wax actually a joke. Worst would be Friends


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 10, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> It wax actually a joke. Worst would be Friends



Friends isn't nearly as bad as fecal waterslides like Big Bang Theory. I still chuckle at Friends now and then.

I also am eternally indebted to @Gahars for coining the term "fecal waterslide".


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 11, 2012)

Best:
The Shield
Oz
Breaking Bad
Mad Men
The Walking Dead
Sons of Anarchy

Honorable Mention:
Dexter
Californication
Damages
Lost (suck it haters)
Terriers (a GD travesty that it got cancelled)

Least Favorite:
Anything "reality television"
Glee
Anything on ABC Family...


----------

